# Your preferred brand for receptacles and switches?



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm a commercial electrician whose wiring my own house. Just wondering what brand light switches and TR receptacles you would go with if it was YOUR house. How about any brands to avoid, I've heard TR receptacles are not all created equal and some are a pain plug things into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would go with Leviton Decora outlets.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

running dummy said:


> I would go with Leviton Decora outlets.



I second that. 

Not only do I prefer them, but it seems a lot of home owners prefer them as well.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

running dummy said:


> I would go with Leviton Decora outlets.



Follow up-15A for all your general use receptacles. 20A for appliances and workshop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

My boss stocks the Hubbell trade select and we never have any trouble with them


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

michoi said:


> My boss stocks the Hubbell trade select and we never have any trouble with them


 If you want hubbell you pay double. Good stuff though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

P&S all day long.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> P&S all day long.


I also agree. I have used the others and for resi work I would not use anything but P&S with Lutron dimmers


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Vista brand


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

P&S plates are the best.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nearly any on my own house, prefer P&S when furnishing material that I have to warrantee.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

P&S all day every day, followed by anything but leviton. Do yourself a favor and get the spec grade. Might cost a little more, but you will never have any issues.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Cooper.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd use Bell, Circle F, Bryant or Eagle.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> P&S plates are the worst.


Fify.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> I'd use Bell, Circle F, Bryant or Eagle.


Or whatever is in the "clearance" rack at HD!:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Or whatever is in the "clearance" rack at HD!:whistling2:


That too. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I also agree. I have used the others and for resi work I would not use anything but P&S....


Trash.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm curious, what is your beef with P&S plates and what would you use instead? I don't like the look of the Leviton nylon ones and don't like the hard brittle ones either.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cooper CRTR-15 spec grade.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

running dummy said:


> I would go with Leviton Decora outlets.


I would also, when I build my house in the past, in the 80's. :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The latest kitchen we're doing has Walmart metal plates and ivory devices. That's what she wanted. Give the people what they want.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I simply do not like the shinny Leviton faceplates.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I'm curious, what is your beef with P&S plates and what would you use instead? I don't like the look of the Leviton nylon ones and don't like the hard brittle ones either.


I'm the opposite, I like the Leviton nylon plates. The P&S plates with a matte finish get dirty easily and look awful.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cooper


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Leviton 99% of the time.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Leviton devices made a comeback in quality from what it was several years ago. Definitely a better product than what they were . Next best in quality is cooper. I don't care for P&S , seems that the screws strip out easily and the quality is poor Chinese manufacturing.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> I simply do not like the shinny Leviton faceplates.


Same here. Their is absolutely no need to have shiney plates and devices on egg shell finish walls. Switches and recps look best when you dont see them. They are not a decorative fashion piece for a house, they are a functional requirement. They should not be shiney and stand out, they should blend in and go away.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The real question is ............


Grounds up or Down ?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> The real question is ............
> 
> 
> Grounds up or Down ?



Oh no you didn't!


I have installed gazillions of levitan Decora devices with narely a problem. 


What I hate are lutron custom colors. Not only double the Hubble double, but supply chain on them sucks balls. Really nice product and they look great but it seems that I NEVER charge enough for the hassle factor.


----------



## CurtisStewart (Dec 30, 2014)

Leviton is the way to go, at least from my experience.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

P&S Trademaster cover plates are the absolute best. Perfect size, nice finish, and very strong (which helps a lot when replacing a device in those old wiggly boxes).

I also like P&S stacked switches, I think they are excellent.

Other than that, I really don't have any preference. If I'm at Lowes I get either P&S devices or some Lowes have Cooper. Home Depot I get Leviton. At the supply house I get whatever they feel like picking up off the shelf.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Stumped said:


> P&S Trademaster cover plates are the absolute best. Perfect size, nice finish, and very strong (which helps a lot when replacing a device in those old wiggly boxes).
> 
> I also like P&S stacked switches, I think they are excellent.
> 
> Other than that, I really don't have any preference. If I'm at Lowes I get either P&S devices or some Lowes have Cooper. Home Depot I get Leviton. At the supply house I get whatever they feel like picking up off the shelf.


I must be one of the few who still use white metal mulberry plates for standard devices.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Eons ago I used Eagle devices and Sierra wall plates, but since they are both gone, Leviton, Cooper, ( yes, I know former Eagle brand) P&S, & I prefer P&S GFCI receptacles, actually prefer Hubbell but do not like paying Hubbell prices.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

P&S . they were made in USA until recently. I think the plates still are but who knows.

Is Leviton the company with the BIG TR on the receptacle? crap . it was P&S with unbreakable, flexible,slightly larger and cheap plates first. USA too.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 on "P&S all day, every day."

Does Leviton still make GFCIs with the little light on all the time? Whose idea was that? With P&S the light comes on when it trips...great idea.


----------

